# Found This $399 Height-Adjustable Desk, FYI



## PaulieDC (Aug 11, 2020)

I came across this height-adjustable desk for $399. It's inexpensive because the height-adjust is a hand crank, not motorized of course. I don't need a new desk, but this seemed pretty cool if you add a good keyboard stand, then you can adjust the desk right where you need plus is has a deck to get your near-fields up to ear level. Might make your main monitor a bit high though. One of the product images includes dimensions. This is definitely a smaller unit for tight spaces.

And after sitting for hours and getting a back ache, you mix and other post-production stuff while standing. Woo hoo.

Seems interesting, just wanted to share.


----------



## robcs (Aug 11, 2020)

Ikea has some great sit-stand desks too.

Their hand-cranked desk is Skarsta. It's CAD 229, so should be less than $200 in the US. 

Their electric desk is in the Bekant range. It's CAD399, so should be around $300 US.

I bought the Skarsta when it first came out and I love it, but I wish I'd known about the Bekant - I'd have held on and gone for electric


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 13, 2020)

Great ideas guys! Thanks for posting.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 13, 2020)

robcs said:


> Ikea has some great sit-stand desks too.
> 
> Their hand-cranked desk is Skarsta. It's CAD 229, so should be less than $200 in the US.
> 
> ...


Good to know, I didn't know IKEA has height-adjustable desks. My main desk is a boomerang-shaped IKEA odd work of art that's 10 years old, and I just recently reconfigured it from video/photo editing to a true MIDI workstation (that needed a separate keyboard stand of course). I'm writing a post for the "Show Me Your Desk" thread that might help some folks with ideas on working with what you have, because I struggled for many weeks until I figure out how to make it work. BUT, I'll go check out the desks you listed, curious to see what they've got. My weird desk is long out of production.


----------



## robgb (Aug 13, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> I came across this height-adjustable desk for $399. It's inexpensive because the height-adjust is a hand crank, not motorized of course. I don't need a new desk, but this seemed pretty cool if you add a good keyboard stand, then you can adjust the desk right where you need plus is has a deck to get your near-fields up to ear level. Might make your main monitor a bit high though. One of the product images includes dimensions. This is definitely a smaller unit for tight spaces.
> 
> And after sitting for hours and getting a back ache, you mix and other post-production stuff while standing. Woo hoo.
> 
> Seems interesting, just wanted to share.


I got a motorized one for that price.


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 14, 2020)

robgb said:


> I got a motorized one for that price.



Which one did you choose?


----------



## robgb (Aug 14, 2020)

steveo42 said:


> Which one did you choose?











SmartDesk Core | The Essential Standing Desk for Home Offices


Or any office, really. Our classic smart standing desk is height adjustable for better health and focus, and built to be durable to support you for years.




www.autonomous.ai





Been using it for a few years now. Solid as a rock.


----------



## steveo42 (Aug 15, 2020)

robgb said:


> SmartDesk Core | The Essential Standing Desk for Home Offices
> 
> 
> Or any office, really. Our classic smart standing desk is height adjustable for better health and focus, and built to be durable to support you for years.
> ...



Thank you!
I'll check it out.


----------

